# 7 yo lied at school



## LeaPea (Oct 7, 2009)

I was picking my son up from school when my seven year old daughter's teacher asked to speak to me. My daughter told her that she brought money to school for Jamba Juice and that a boy stole the money on the playground. They asked all of the yard duty's and kids. It became a big production. She did not have money. I spoke to her for a long time and she finally admitted that she hadn't been honest (I already knew). We spoke to her teacher privately and I had my daughter apologize. We told her the importance of telling the truth no matter what. She seemed to understand the consequences of her behavior and she was really upset and embarrassed. 

She's recently been going through a tall tale stage. The stories are over the top and obviously not true, and we've all been having a good time laughing about it. This lie went too far. 

Advice? BTDT?


----------



## rainytown (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't have experience with this, but just wanted to offer support. 

There are pretty complicated social rules about lying (it's socially expected to lie in order to compliment, and to tell tall tales when it's clear you're making up a story, but not to lie in a way that actually makes people believe something false). Sounds like she learned some of them in a pretty memorable and probably embarrassing way. 

But maybe if you can teach her the rules, she can use her story making in a really creative and good way. Maybe channel it into writing? 

I'm sure it was stressful for both of you. Wishing you an easier tomorrow.


----------

